# Moose tripping



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the 60" Moose County plow, rapid mount, - first time plower, so I have nothing to compare to... Increasingly the plow is tripping and folding right over with the slightest amount of snow and resistance. I have tightened the spring bolt, now about 2" sticks out the top. No change.

If the springs are no longer useful, how long should they last? This is the sixth time I have used the plow, bought it new last Feb. I am either doing something seriously wrong or completely disappointed in this setup.

Thanks in advance for your insight.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I had a problem similar to this on my grizzly with a moose plow.. Although my dad had a cycle country plow on his and his didn't do that. I think the sprins are too weak on the moose plows or somthing... I ended up just puting skids on it and it solved the problem. Are you plowing on a rough surface? Also I just noticed it is a 60'' setup I am pretty sure that they use the same pushtube/spring setup for all moose plows, there for if I where you I would crank them up since its such a big blade.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I am plowing on new asphalt.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would just keep adding more tension to the springs till you get it to what you like.

Sublime out.

I have had my Moose plow since 02 and once I got the springs et how I wanted have not had to mess eith them at all


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't have a Moose plow so this may not apply. I have found in the past if I adjust the stops so the blade tips back slightly it helps keep the blade from prematurely tripping. I also found the down pressure system helps but that is only available for a Cycle Country system.


----------



## K31Scout (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a 60" Moose County blade and get no tipping even with the nuts hardly screwed down at all. I still have my skids set raising the blade maybe 2 inches up off the ground. I want to build a good base before I take them off.


----------



## yellowking750 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a brand new 50" Moose plow with a big curl in the top of it from tripping over and getting caught on the ground. It keeps tripping and doesnt seem to matter how much I tighten down the springs. Newbie as well. I also have the quick mount I wonder if this is part of the problem. Glad to see i am not the only one with the problem.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Reb;899236 said:


> I don't have a Moose plow so this may not apply. I have found in the past if I adjust the stops so the blade tips back slightly it helps keep the blade from prematurely tripping. I also found the down pressure system helps but that is only available for a Cycle Country system.


word to what Reb said about the backstops.

What type of angle is the blade at when on the ground you want it slooping back toward your quad. you can adjust those blocks on the backside to get the blade to lean back more. this will help with the tripping as if its leaning back more as it will take more force to make it trip as well.


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Been following this thread with interest cuz I'm seeing the same thing with my 72" Rm3 setup on my 09 Rhino. Have changed the blade angle and tightened up the springs as this thread has suggested but boy it sure does trip easy.....too easy in my estimation. Anyone else have any tips??? The yard is still a little ruff and I'm trying to get my base layer built up but holy cow I've got to creep along for fear of running over the thing. One thing I do notice is that it doesn't trip as easy when angled vs straight ahead.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Something to keep in mind is if it has tripped several times the springs are stretched out some. May require new springs or tighten the existing ones even more.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I think if you keep tightening the springs you are just stretching them out quicker. I have tightened mine and don't see much difference so i backed them off and changed the blade angle slightly. Having the springs trip is to protect your equipment which is a good thing. If i have an area that trips my plow, i don't raise it but back blade the area slowly and then work it back and forth slowly over that area to keep it from tripping and work it down. This is where a down pressure system would work wonders.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Can you fellow Moose owners ask your respective dealers and/or Moose Utilities Inc, then post your findings.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## yellowking750 (Dec 11, 2009)

UPDATE

Well I did what was mentioned above and changed a few things and tightened the spring tension a half inch. Changed the stop blocks which allows it to tip the blade back more. This made the feet hold the scrapper bar way to high took out 5 washers and it looked great. Tried it out on the new snow yesterday and it worked AWESOME just like how I thought it should of worked from the beginning. Just goes to show some dealers mechanics don’t have a clue. 

Thanks for all the help it was fun plowing the snow when it worked like it was suppose to!


----------



## yellowking750 (Dec 11, 2009)

I forgot to add that I bent back the blade corner the best I could and really kicking the idea around about saying something to my dealer to get an ew one. It was their bad set up that caused the problem to begin with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought this was going to be about the official past time of Mainuhs by mercer me. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;918167 said:


> I thought this was going to be about the official past time of Mainuhs by mercer me. :laughing::laughing:


Who the heck rolled over the mossy stone & let you out?!?!?!?! :waving:

BTW, I thought it read "moose tipping" myself at first. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;918181 said:


> Who the heck rolled over the mossy stone & let you out?!?!?!?! :waving:
> 
> BTW, I thought it read "moose tipping" myself at first. :laughing:


Shoot, I just read it again and it still looked like moose tipping. 

But then I've been up since 0130.


----------

